# Somebody show this to Flavorah or Wonder Flavours



## RichJB (2/4/18)

You just know they want to make these flavours.

I guess we could get quite close to these with existing flavours. Except for that cheese one at the end. 

And Part 2:

Reactions: Like 5


----------

